# APBT HISTORY and the ART of Paper Hanging.. By: ED CRENSHAW pt.1



## Greek-Pits-2013 (Dec 27, 2012)

Came across this interview with ed.crenshaw very interesting take on paper hanging and especial on the lightner, colby and a few other peoples dogs and pedigrees.
Quite bad quality but i think its worth the listen....

here is the link, enjoy for the ones who haven't heard it..


----------



## jstockard (Dec 28, 2013)

true stuff. heard most of this first hand from his lips, have raised Ed Crenshaw dogs for more than 25 years with my father - can't say they are better or worse than other blood lines, i have hammonds and carver mixed with my current inside dogs and they are great but Ed Crenshaw was the man


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

I am a ED C fan my self never met him. Although the dog I had was a Lukane bred male bred to ed c bitch. Mostly stuf owler blood. And well he didnt work fornme I sent him to his breeder. I am sure one day i wil get what I like. 

Any how this guy still owns my dog mom and bred him back toto one of her sons making 3/4 ed c 1/4 jrb blip mix.


----------

